# moving to marbella in 6 months



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,
We have decided to finally make the move to spain with our 2 dogs,Rizla & Ruby.
We are looking for a spanish village (not too commercial) where they have a camping facility that are dog friendly & we can hook up to electrics & can stay for at least 6 months at a reasonable rate.( preferably near to Marbella
We also want to be near some kind of work (not bothered what it is as long as it pays the bills lol)
If anyone out there could give us some advice on villages around Marbella would be very much appreicated


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lisa&doug said:


> Hi everyone,
> We have decided to finally make the move to spain with our 2 dogs,Rizla & Ruby.
> We are looking for a spanish village (not too commercial) where they have a camping facility that are dog friendly & we can hook up to electrics & can stay for at least 6 months at a reasonable rate.( preferably near to Marbella
> We also want to be near some kind of work (not bothered what it is as long as it pays the bills lol)
> If anyone out there could give us some advice on villages around Marbella would be very much appreicated


Hi there,

So you will be arriving in December? Any idea how cold and wet it can be on the Costa del Sol in winter?  I hope you have a camper van with heating, and not a tent!

Seriously though, anything within 50 miles of Marbella is going to be expensive and commercialised, especially on the coast. You might find something inland, but not many campsites stay open all winter.

And there is pretty well zero chance of getting paid work here right now at any time of the year.

You might want to take a look at Workaway.com Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Spain and see if there are any _finca _owners who might let you camp on their land in exchange for a few hours work a day.


----------



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Alcalaina,
Thank you for your post..lol yes it would be December possably January when we tie up every thing here in England & we like to be thrown in the deep end so to speak...go in the winter & if we make it through, the summer will be a breeze :-]
Although my fiance is a qualifed site manager &d.j he would do any work going, myself although disabled with back problems I was in the entertainment business for years, I am an expert with computers & accountancy but would also put my hand to any job offered.
I like your idea about the fincas & thats some thing we will look into.

Thank you for your post
Kind regards
Lisa & Doug


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I really think you should think again about doing this.

1. The drive down through France in December could cause problems if the weather is bad

2. It may be difficult to find somewhere to 'hook up' your camper van in winter

3. There is no work to be had. Believe me NO WORK at all. I have friends who speak Spanish and cannot get any work even though they are desperate and prepared to do anything. Out of the main holiday season it is even worse.

4. Spain in winter can be just as unpleasant as UK. We may not get the extreme cold or snow (although it is not unknown in some inland areas) but even in a house it can be difficult to cope.

Why not wait until the spring and think again. The weather would be better. The tourist industry will restart and things may have improved by then.

I do not understand why so many people are wanting to come to Spain at the moment. We hear so often that people 'are prepared to do anything to earn a living'. I don't think you can possibly imagine how bad things are becoming here at the moment.


----------



## Angelita (Aug 11, 2012)

*moving to spain*




lisa&doug said:


> Hi everyone,
> We have decided to finally make the move to spain with our 2 dogs,Rizla & Ruby.
> We are looking for a spanish village (not too commercial) where they have a camping facility that are dog friendly & we can hook up to electrics & can stay for at least 6 months at a reasonable rate.( preferably near to Marbella
> We also want to be near some kind of work (not bothered what it is as long as it pays the bills lol)
> If anyone out there could give us some advice on villages around Marbella would be very much appreicated



Hi to you both, and firstly GOOD FOR YOU, living LIFE and doing what you want to do :clap2: do not be swayed by others opinions, do what you want to do!! there are to many pesimistic people in the world, if your cold you can wear more clothes, spain is beautiful and you will enjoy it! judging by the time factor you are already out here i guess - best wishes and enjoy every day


----------



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

Angelita said:


> Hi to you both, and firstly GOOD FOR YOU, living LIFE and doing what you want to do :clap2: do not be swayed by others opinions, do what you want to do!! there are to many pesimistic people in the world, if your cold you can wear more clothes, spain is beautiful and you will enjoy it! judging by the time factor you are already out here i guess - best wishes and enjoy every day


Hi Angelita,

Thank you for your kind words & yes we are here now & what a laid back life it is.....Where do we start, well set sail last September with our caravan & 2 dogs, we started out by doing voluntary work which paid for our food & ground rent, we were taken advantage of work wise & had a very bad experience from the start but we soon moved on & rented a property in the campo. work is very hard to come by but that applies world wide & if you are willing to do any thing then you will get by, you just have to pull the reins in & prioritize things & yes cut back lol.....How we looked at it was we were fed up with being in the UK, stuck in doors all day because of the rain & everyone miserable & broke, so we decided that we would rather be broke in Spain as the weather & life style cost nothing lol......So if anyone is thinking of coming out here to Spain we will not tell you any lies it has not been easy & we have had a lot of let downs but you get that any where you live......I will say one thing though, if your a young family & looking to support your family over here think again, we have seen so many family's going back due to the fact they can not afford to feed their children but if your a couple & have no ties DO IT


----------



## Angelita (Aug 11, 2012)

good for you..... I've lived in Spain since 2006 + love it !!! nothing is easy in life but if your making the most of your life it's worth it  

cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There are times in life when one has to be brave and go against the current. Glad you made good, best of luck for the future,

Hepa


----------



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

Angelita said:


> good for you..... I've lived in Spain since 2006 + love it !!! nothing is easy in life but if your making the most of your life it's worth it
> 
> cheers


It's great isn't it Angelita & we are so pleased that your enjoying life too hun....life's to short eh


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Angelita said:


> good for you..... I've lived in Spain since 2006 + love it !!! nothing is easy in life but if your making the most of your life it's worth it
> 
> cheers


I've lived in Spain for over 25 years + I love it too!

BUT

fully agree with what lisa&doug say here


> I will say one thing though, if your a young family & looking to support your family over here think again, we have seen so many family's going back due to the fact they can not afford to feed their children


And don't forget they've only been here since September!

Glad you're happy with your new life lisa&doug. Hope you'll be able to stay. Did you get your voluntary work from the link Alcalaina gave you? Have you managed to find contracted work now?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It is not completely true that 'everywhere within 50km of Marbella is commercialised and expensive'. I live in a village equidistant between Marbella and Estepona which although more expensive than more crowded touristy places is tranquil and Spanish - no night-life of any description.

About 5km up the road there is a campsite of the kind you are looking for. From the outside it looks quite peaceful and tidy. I'll pm you.

It is not that cold where I live as I am on the coast. It never snows and November to March are more like spring and autumn in the UK. We have never had frost although go 3km or so inland and you'll find the grass silvered on some mornings.

This is a good place to live - you have it all. Five minutes south and you're on the beach, five minutes north you're in the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja.
I posted some photos of our village on the Photos of Spain thread as I got fed up with assumptions that bthe CdS is one Disney theme park.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad you're happy with your new life lisa&doug. Hope you'll be able to stay. Did you get your voluntary work from the link Alcalaina gave you? Have you managed to find contracted work now?


Just thought I'd see if Lisa&doug are around and willing to answer...


----------



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just thought I'd see if Lisa&doug are around and willing to answer...


Yes Pesky we are willing to answer questions on our move to spain when we are on line & yes we took voluntary work from the link Alcalaina gave to us....I must say on that one please check out your host as much as you can before making that move as we had a very bad experience with our host....very long story & some thing we do not wish to discuss on here, so please be careful...All though voluntary work is a great way to get to know the area & if you like it here again please check out your host before the move!!!
We were with our host for 8 months & in that time my partner Doug was able to establish his own garden/maintenance business as a self employed person as it is very hard to get any contract here if you are not Spanish or can not speak Spanish.....I wont say learn the language before you come here either as they speak Andalusian here so every thing we learned no one understood lol
Spain is a lovely country & the Spanish are very friendly, if you make the effort to integrate then they will welcome you with open arms (that's our experience)
Hope we have answered you questions Pesky :eyebrows:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lisa&doug said:


> Yes Pesky we are willing to answer questions on our move to spain when we are on line & yes we took voluntary work from the link Alcalaina gave to us....I must say on that one please check out your host as much as you can before making that move as we had a very bad experience with our host....very long story & some thing we do not wish to discuss on here, so please be careful...All though voluntary work is a great way to get to know the area & if you like it here again please check out your host before the move!!!
> We were with our host for 8 months & in that time my partner Doug was able to establish his own garden/maintenance business as a self employed person as it is very hard to get any contract here if you are not Spanish or can not speak Spanish.....I wont say learn the language before you come here either as they speak Andalusian here so every thing we learned no one understood lol
> Spain is a lovely country & the Spanish are very friendly, if you make the effort to integrate then they will welcome you with open arms (that's our experience)
> Hope we have answered you questions Pesky :eyebrows:


 There's some useful info here for people, so thanks very much for taking the time to write that.


----------



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's some useful info here for people, so thanks very much for taking the time to write that.


De nada


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lisa&doug said:


> De nada


Are you still looking for a suitable camping spot, D&L?
If so, pm me.
If not, good luck...and thankyou for pointing out that to say 'Go for it' isn't good advice for a family moving to Spain with no work arranged.


----------



## lisa&doug (Jun 18, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you still looking for a suitable camping spot, D&L?
> If so, pm me.
> If not, good luck...and thankyou for pointing out that to say 'Go for it' isn't good advice for a family moving to Spain with no work arranged.


Hi Mrypg

We sold the caravan 3 months ago & now rent a little finca with our 3 dogs  but thank you for your help....I must say there is also some very nice Brits here too, willing to help in any way they can via the campo face book site....it's nice to be nice eh 
Any way guys have a really good think before you up & move, even try a couple of holidays here first but we still stress it's not a good idea to come with a young family with no guaranteed work or wage & August is a really bad time to come due to the weather being too hot & quite a few places shut down here, no one is employing anyone at this time not even gardeners :-(


----------

